# cals on cycle while bulk



## HydroMaf (Jan 3, 2008)

*Calories on bulk while on cycle*​
+250 over maintance00.00%+500 over maintance14.76%+750 over maintance314.29%+1000 over maintance838.10%other - please state314.29%i eat everything in sight29.52%counting calories is for pussies419.05%


----------



## HydroMaf (Jan 3, 2008)

How many calories on cycle do you consume over your maintance when bulk?

its generally recommended to do 500cals for natties when bulking, want to get a feel as to what most people in here consume when they are on cycle and bulking.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I eat about 4000 - 4500, my maintainance is about 2800.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Depends on what you want to do:

Add muscle *or* add weight?

FFM doesnt needs silly high caloires to build and you simply have to spend longer on the cutting phase to get rid of the sh1te gained. Therefore spending less of the year anabolic.

Lowering intake, manipulating carbs and thinking about things gets a better job done.

for me it would be 500 to a max of 1000 calories ED additional over the figure i use to hold weight and muscle mass

T nation has some good reading on the said subject


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

When i'm "bulking" IE adding weight and muscle, it's 1200-1500 extra cals.


----------



## HydroMaf (Jan 3, 2008)

o really? could you link me to the t-nation article(s)? ive read some of their stuff but havnt come across anything on this particular subject.

To lost soul and others... to gain lbm. i think its impossible to judge weight while on cycle due to bloating, was just wondering what you guys think is the optimal amount of cals is required to feed muscles while on cycle. given that most people eat diffrent amounts due to weight/height i thought cals over maintance could give me a better idea as to what sort of target i should be aiming for.

i was going to eat 750 cal over maint but was curious if i was thinking in the same ball park as you guys.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=1268956&cr=


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

HydroMaf said:


> o really? could you link me to the t-nation article(s)? ive read some of their stuff but havnt come across anything on this particular subject.
> 
> To lost soul and others... to gain lbm. i think its impossible to judge weight while on cycle due to bloating, was just wondering what you guys think is the optimal amount of cals is required to feed muscles while on cycle. given that most people eat diffrent amounts due to weight/height i thought cals over maintance could give me a better idea as to what sort of target i should be aiming for.
> 
> i was going to eat 750 cal over maint but was curious if i was thinking in the same ball park as you guys.


Damn, now your confusing me

So, cals over maintenance, but not to bulk?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

The amount required *over* maintenance to gain:

1 muscle

2 weight/mass


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> The amount required *over* maintenance to gain:
> 
> 1 muscle
> 
> 2 weight/mass


Lighten up lost soul, it was joke, based on the thread title, followed by "To lost soul and others... to gain lbm",you don't *have *to emphasise, i'm far from stupid,you seem like an intelligent guy, so give me a little credit.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Lighten up?

Didnt realise it was a joke mate, i didnt undertsnd the original post by hydro and though you may have not either

My humour is way away from that my friend


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Lost Soul said:


> Depends on what you want to do:
> 
> Add muscle *or* add weight?
> 
> ...


Nice post!! Reps


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

4225 cal excluding some little things like butters and small snacks the thing didnt have .if anyone is keen to add them up http://www.acaloriecounter.com/ only takes 5min just write them down as you go and add up at the end  its american food but still has the basic stuff enjoy.thats my normal every day diet probly up 1000 cals when on a cycle


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

Last time i Bulked I just increased cals to keep gaining strenght.

Started at 3000kcal and ended at 5000kcals ED over a 2 year period.

Lots of fat LOTS of muscle


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Depends what your running with the bulking. Consider that when you reach a certain point the usual nuturition rules go out the window.

I just eat everything, I have meat with every meal, lots of carbs my fav food when bulking is Polish food its fairly healthy but its also high in callories. when I am full of food I then drink the calloires.

Its not for everyone but I noticed I dont realy get that fat, I guess im lucky. 

Pancake stack anyone?


----------



## Cowsfortea (Mar 11, 2008)

Five hundred above should be sufficient to begin with, unless you're planning on putting on more than a few pounds of muscle per month. As your metabolism adapts to that amount - i.e. speeds up, you'll need to add maybe a hundred or so more, and as you build more mass, you'll need more calories to upkeep that new muscle tissue, but anything more than 500 or so above maintenence seems to me like overkill and an unnecessary risk of adding too much bodyfat.


----------



## Cornholio (Apr 5, 2008)

I just started bulking, never really worked out before. I'm 31 years old 6"1'. Started 5 weeks ago at 135Lbs (9 stones 9) now at 160lbs(11 stones 6). The weight is mostly fat, but I don't mind.

I'll see how fat I am at 180lbs and if i'm not too obese I'll try for 200lbs. lol. mg:

My cals are around 4200.


----------

